# Here are Some Interesting Lens Mentions We've Received [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2018)

```
<p>The rumormill is a bit slow at the moment, but that hasn’t stopped lots of folks writing in with gear that may be on the horizon.</p>
<p>I figured it would be fun to let you know about a few lenses people have claimed are coming in the not-too-distant-future from Canon. I rate all of these lenses as unlikely, but I’ve thought that in the past with other lenses, only to see a couple of them turn out to be true.</p>
<p>There seems to be an abundance of lenses with built-in TC’s hitting my inbox.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS 1.4x / 2.0x TC

</strong><em>A crazy replacement for the EF 800mm f/5.6L IS with two built-in teleconverters?</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 600mm f/4L IS 1.4x TC</strong>

<em>Another lens to replace the EF 800mm f/5.6L IS?</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 200-600mm IS w/1.4TC</strong>

<em>A new superzoom with a built-in TC? Highly unlikely, but a nice thought nonetheless.</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 14mm f/2L

</strong><em>A faster replacement for the EF 14mm f/2.8L II?</em></li>
<li><strong>Canon EF 50-300mm f/2.8-5.6 IS DO</strong>

<em>One of the more creative wishlist lenses? I doubt we’ll see a DO zoom again.</em></li>
</ul>
<p>I would rank all of these rumored lenses as unlikely, but a couple of them may be worth a discussion.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Canoneer (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah... A lot of these sound a little wild, albeit cool. I really just want an updated version of the Canon 400mm F/5.6 L, with image stabilization and nano USM.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2018)

It's like the three blind men and the elephant. There's only one lens coming, the EF 14-600mm f/2-5.6L DO IS USM Extender 1.4x.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's like the three blind men and the elephant. There's only one lens coming, the EF 14-600mm f/2-5.6L DO IS USM Extender 1.4x.



Actually, the extender works to make the lens focal length 1.4X longer, but when the lever is flipped the other way, it becomes 1.4X wider. My patent is almost thru the virtual approval process.


----------



## W_E_Coyote (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't wait for that Canon EF 14mm f/2L IS with a built in 0.6TC


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 9, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It's like the three blind men and the elephant. There's only one lens coming, the EF 14-600mm f/2-5.6L DO IS USM Extender 1.4x.
> ...



Can you aim for a 25mm with the +/- 1.4x. That sounds pretty good to me.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Talys (Apr 9, 2018)

400/2.8 with two switchable teleconverters would be out-of-this-world awesome.


----------



## padam (Apr 9, 2018)

Only the 400/2.8 /w 1.4x exists as a patent - and this would actually make a lot of sense as well (might cost over 14k though)
The 600/4 DO BR is well into its development phase, so I don't think they are going to change it much.

I wonder if the 1000/5.6 DO ever gets the green light (and if it is does, how much it's going to cost).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2018)

I nominate an EF-M 400mm f/6.3 DO IS STM.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm tired of waiting for Canon. I'm going into partnership with Harry and we are going to do this ourselves. 

It will be a SUPER TELEPHOTO LENS THAT EVERYONE HAS BEEN ASKING FOR. 16-800 mm f2.8 with two tele-extenders, a 1.5x and a 2.3x. AND THERE WILL BE NO LOSS OF LIGHT so you can use the f2.8 aperture with either extenders. It will BE USABLE ON ALL CANON CAMERAS, INCLUDING THE M SERIES AND ANY NEW MIRRORLESS FULL FRAME MODELS AS WELL.

By using special LIGHT-FIELD OPTICAL DISPERSION TECHNOLOGY the lens will weigh less than 2 lbs and be no more than seven inches long.Thanks to the light-field technology THERE WILL BE NO NEED FOR FOCUSING BECAUSE ALL FOCUSING CAN BE DONE IN POST PRODUCTION. NO MORE OUT OF FOCUS PICTURES!!!!

I am an ABSOLUTE EXPERT IN LIGHT AND PHYSICS so believe me I CAN DO THIS. However, I will be designing it using public domain software ON MY SPECIAL HAL 9505 (The newest version of the HAL Series) so that CANON CANNOT GO TO COURT TO STOP ME. I have years of experience with LAWSUITS AND HAVE WON EVERY ONE OF THEM, SO I HOPE CANON TRIES TO SUE ME.

Stay tuned for Progress Reports.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2018)

I retract my earlier nomination due to inability to compete under the present circumstances.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 10, 2018)

unfocused said:


> I'm tired of waiting for Canon. I'm going into partnership with Harry and we are going to do this ourselves.
> 
> It will be a SUPER TELEPHOTO LENS THAT EVERYONE HAS BEEN ASKING FOR. 16-800 mm f2.8 with two tele-extenders, a 1.5x and a 2.3x. AND THERE WILL BE NO LOSS OF LIGHT so you can use the f2.8 aperture with either extenders. It will BE USABLE ON ALL CANON CAMERAS, INCLUDING THE M SERIES AND ANY NEW MIRRORLESS FULL FRAME MODELS AS WELL.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Focus in post is great, but since zoom lenses have moving elements you're going to miss out on the vast AvTvM market.


----------



## rdalrt (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm in for the Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS 1.4x / 2.0x TC. Or even just a Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS 1.4x TC. Would be perfect for me.


----------



## RGF (Apr 10, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's like the three blind men and the elephant. There's only one lens coming, the EF 14-600mm f/2-5.6L DO IS USM Extender 1.4x.



I heard it would have two drop ins, one 1.4 and the other 1.2 so combined they would give choice of 1.2, 1.4 and 1.7 ;D


----------



## Buck (Apr 10, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tired of waiting for Canon. I'm going into partnership with Harry and we are going to do this ourselves.
> ...



Canon will be developing the post production software, making Adobe or any other company useless. They will be developing their own facial recognition software and a new package designed to identify animals as well. The bird in flight and insect photographers are in secret testing right now.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 10, 2018)

Any mention of Super tele zoom to compete with 150-600mm or 200-500mm lenses currently present on market?


----------



## justawriter (Apr 10, 2018)

They bury it in the fine print, but purchase of any of these lenses will qualify you for a hot supermodel girlfriend, if you can find some place that will accept the coupon.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 10, 2018)

The 14mm f/2.8L mkII is over a decade old, and the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is a good competitor, so an EF 14mm f/2L doesn't sound that far fetched.


----------



## Talys (Apr 10, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Any mention of Super tele zoom to compete with 150-600mm or 200-500mm lenses currently present on market?



200-600 + 1.4TC

$1,500


----------



## tron (Apr 10, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> The 14mm f/2.8L mkII is over a decade old, and the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is a good competitor, so an EF 14mm f/2L doesn't sound that far fetched.


I was thinking about the same. But that lens would be ultra expensive.


----------



## mikekx102 (Apr 10, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> The 14mm f/2.8L mkII is over a decade old, and the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is a good competitor, so an EF 14mm f/2L doesn't sound that far fetched.



No, it sounds awesome! One of the main weaknesses with the Sigma is its autofocus and I'm sure canon could better it. But it would be a crime to not correct the Coma fantastically with this lens.

Bring it on Canon!

Also, if this rumour isn't just rubbish, what time frame could we expect with this?


----------



## tron (Apr 10, 2018)

mikekx102 said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > The 14mm f/2.8L mkII is over a decade old, and the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is a good competitor, so an EF 14mm f/2L doesn't sound that far fetched.
> ...


3 to 30 years 8)


----------



## tron (Apr 10, 2018)

tron said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > The 14mm f/2.8L mkII is over a decade old, and the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is a good competitor, so an EF 14mm f/2L doesn't sound that far fetched.
> ...


In addition, I believe they have to make a 14 2.8L III to improve upon the II version.


----------



## kiwiengr (Apr 10, 2018)

One understands the new lens is a 50mm f1.2 L IS (with one 1.4 TC, and 3 x 2.0 TC's)....


----------



## NancyP (Apr 10, 2018)

cue ahsanford
"Where's my 50 1.4 IS????"


----------



## criscokkat (Apr 10, 2018)

NancyP said:


> cue ahsanford
> "Where's my 50 1.4 IS????"



It's already in his bag, it's just waiting for the mirrorless body with IBIS.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 10, 2018)

tron said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > The 14mm f/2.8L mkII is over a decade old, and the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 is a good competitor, so an EF 14mm f/2L doesn't sound that far fetched.
> ...



While electronics improves quickly at the same price point, optics does not. A new & improved lens will be significantly more expensive. Main question is whether it would sell well enough.


----------



## Grimbald (Apr 10, 2018)

Would love a 14mm F2.0 ... Given the superb image quality of the 16-35 III, I'm sure Canon is capable of creating a next to perfect stellar piece of glass in that focal lenght.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Any mention of Super tele zoom to compete with 150-600mm or 200-500mm lenses currently present on market?



It's the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS II.

Used properly you can crop the snot out of it and still get better IQ than the Sigma C/Sigma S/Tamron 150-600mm offerings.


----------



## Talys (Apr 12, 2018)

Michael Clark said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Any mention of Super tele zoom to compete with 150-600mm or 200-500mm lenses currently present on market?
> ...



This is actually not true. I own both the 100-400LII and the Sigma 150-600, and although I the 100-400LII is my preference 95%+ of the time, that is because it's much smaller and easier to get good a handheld shot with, it has superior (more consistent and faster) autofocus, it has mode 3 IS, and it has a vastly superior MF ring.

Plus, in virtually all cases cases, getting close enough to take a 400mm photo will yield a sueprior photo to a 600mm photo.

However, you can't always get closer, and on two tripod shots, if a bird is perfectly framed and focused at 600mm, losing 1/3 of the optical resolution will make it an inferior photo. Likewise, at 560mm f/8, the Canon will only take superior photos to the Sigma at f/6.3 if there's a lot of light. If it's a question between ISO 320 and ISO 640, the Sigma shot will be better after post every time (assuming perfect focus).

The big difference is that for me the Sigma takes perfect photos on a tripod, while the 400 is great either handheld or with a monopod. More often than not, I'm out looking for interesting bird shots, not looking to shoot a one specific bird shot, and a handheld/monopod lens yields more opportunities. But if I know what I'm shooting and I need the reach (for instance, there's a body of water separating me and the subject), the Sigma is a great deal -- especially given the price.

For the Nikon 200-500, I think it's actually a bit disappointing at 500; unlike the Sigma (mine is razor sharp at 600), the Nikon seems a little soft, at least on the copy I was playing with.


----------



## tron (Apr 12, 2018)

Talys said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...


A minor correction: Sigma is not 5.6 at 600mm it is 6.3 so there is not going to be a difference between iso 320 and iso 640. More like iso 400 and 640 (2/3rds of a stop). No that a big deal.


----------



## Talys (Apr 12, 2018)

tron said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



I actually mentioned f/6.3 on the Sigma 

What happens for me on the 6DII is that I get better results out of slightly underexposed photos that are under ISO 400 than properly exposed photos at ISO 400+, so at f/5.6, if it's borderline, I will tend to set ISO to 320, underexpose by a third or half stop, and bump it up in post. The end result looks close to base ISO. But if I'm going to be at 640+, there's no point. I might as well just use auto ISO, and let the camera pick 640, 800, 1000, whatever.

You are right, though: there is little difference between 5.6 and 6.3, though there is a huge difference in autofocus speed between the Sigma at 600mm and the Canon at 400mm (not all of it due to the 1/3 stop, of course).

What is a really big difference in usability, because of how much light I usually get, even on a bright sunny day, is the difference between f/5.6 and f/8 on a 400LII at f/5.6 + 1.4TC.


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2018)

A 400mm f/2.8 1.4X would definitely be an awesome lens. I'm still on the fence about the 200-400 f/4-- for that kind of money, F/4 just doesn't cut it in certain circumstances, and for the kind of money for a 400mm f/2.8, I'd much rather be able to immediately extend it to a 560mm f/4 for daylight uses. Would be able to wear many hats and thus, even if it's a bit more expensive, might make more financial sense than the current options. It's practically a 400 f/2.8 and 600 f/4 all in one.


----------



## hkenneth (Apr 26, 2018)

Michael Clark said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Any mention of Super tele zoom to compete with 150-600mm or 200-500mm lenses currently present on market?
> ...



I don't have the 100-400 II but my Tamron 150-600 G2 at 500mm f8 is sharper than 100-400 I. Could be sample variation though.

Tanrom G2 at 400mm https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39808737550/in/datetaken/
Tanrom G2 at 500mm+ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41591501121/in/datetaken/


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 27, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



The EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS II is considerably sharper at 400mm than the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS everywhere except in the exact center of the frame (where they are equal). Wide open or stopped down to f/8.

It's also a bit better than the Tamron 150-600 G2 at 400mm. Wide open or stopped down to f/8.

But the Tamorn drops way off by 600mm, especially in the center of the frame. Whether wide open or stopped down to f/8.

https://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Compare/Side-by-side/Canon-EF-100-400mm-F45-56L-IS-USM-on-Canon-EOS-5DS-R-versus-Canon-EF-100-400mm-F45-56L-IS-II-USM-on-Canon-EOS-5DS-R-versus-Tamron-SP-150-600mm-F5-63-Di-VC-USD-G2-Model-A022-Canon__598_1009_1469_1009_1751_0


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 27, 2018)

tron said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



Only if the sensor resolution, rather than the lens' resolution, is the limiting factor.

If you have a lens that can resolve 1,000 lp/ih and a camera with 2,000 pixels over the height of that image you can crop it to 67% (the center 1,333 pixels) and it will still be sharper than an uncropped image from the same camera taken with a lens that can resolve less than 667 lp/ih. 

Re: about using the 100-400 with a 1.4X. I didn't say anything about using an extender. I said "crop the snot out of it."


----------



## hkenneth (Apr 27, 2018)

Michael Clark said:


> hkenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



Yes, the Tamron sharpness drops at 600mm. If you just treat it as a 150-550mm lens you would be happier. But I can understand the motivation for Tamron to push it to 600mm as it sure sounds better in terms of marketing goes.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 27, 2018)

My 100-400 II came yesterday, and I posted a few 100% crops from the handheld test shots I did:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23603.msg718760;topicseen#msg718760


----------



## hkenneth (Apr 29, 2018)

Michael Clark said:


> hkenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



Given the right condition, Tamron G2 can also be sharp at 600mm: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41728206442/in/datetaken/


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > hkenneth said:
> ...


Using a 20MP Full frame at F/16 is rather extreme way to make the Tamron look sharp! But yes that is a nice and sharp picture.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 29, 2018)

unfocused said:


> I'm tired of waiting for Canon. I'm going into partnership with Harry and we are going to do this ourselves.
> 
> It will be a SUPER TELEPHOTO LENS THAT EVERYONE HAS BEEN ASKING FOR. 16-800 mm f2.8 with two tele-extenders, a 1.5x and a 2.3x. AND THERE WILL BE NO LOSS OF LIGHT so you can use the f2.8 aperture with either extenders. It will BE USABLE ON ALL CANON CAMERAS, INCLUDING THE M SERIES AND ANY NEW MIRRORLESS FULL FRAME MODELS AS WELL.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are on the hairy (Harry?) edge of new technology! Are you going to make a filter for the end of the lens that can be put on all other lenses, and will turn them into F1.4 lenses with MTF curves greater than 100% ?

P.S. Your caps lock is sticking....


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 29, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> Michael Clark said:
> 
> 
> > hkenneth said:
> ...


I was surprised that they didn't make at a 200-600.... it it was 3X zoom instead of 4X zoom, they could have made it a bit sharper with the same materials.....


----------



## hkenneth (Apr 30, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> hkenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Clark said:
> ...



I don't know. I agree with you. Very few people would buy this lens because it covers 150-200mm. I do appreciate Tamron for making this lens though. Not long ago, such a lens was unimaginable.


----------



## applecider (May 3, 2018)

The idea of adding the hardware for extension to the f 2.8 or 4 superteles seems contrary to the physical reality of actually using the lenses from a weight perspective. 

Personally I can control handheld a EF ii 500 mm with a 1.4 extender, the unextended 400 ii f2.8 and the 600 ii f4 are fatiguing and have a bit too much inertia for big, IMHE. I’ve not used the 200-400 f4, but it is spec ed on the heavy side. 

Earlier in the thread some one mentioned the concept of drop in extenders, or perhaps an extender module, now that sounds interesting with the caveat that space for extenders are going to throw the weight forward, where it doesn’t manage well.


----------



## tron (May 3, 2018)

hkenneth said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > hkenneth said:
> ...


Very nice picture! But it is easier for Tamron to have nice IQ when you use a low mpixel FF camera. I wish you had examples of Tamron with a crop camera too...


----------



## RGF (May 6, 2018)

I expect that Canon will replace all their great whites with drop in 1.4TC

Then in 5 years offer the same lens w/o the drop in as DO version

Then in another 5 years add the drop in 1.4 to the DO version

Then again after 5 years they will add 2 drop in 1.4 so you can have 1.4 or 2.0 TC


----------



## mikekx102 (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm still waiting and checking at least weekly to see if Canon has released a 14mm F2L Lens... We'll see what happens.


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2018)

mikekx102 said:


> I'm still waiting and checking at least weekly to see if Canon has released a 14mm F2L Lens... We'll see what happens.


This would be really interesting (especially if it will have low coma). It will be however very expensive. Still it would be good to have options.


----------

